# Spotting scope recommendation



## Spotter (Mar 12, 2009)

I generally shoot a 22 at 75-100 yd targets. I hope to get into higher caliber rifles. At the range I see shooters with tripod mounted spotting scopes. What are brands/makes/models I should be looking at?
Thanks.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Burris, bushnell, bausch & lomb, & kowa are the most popular. However, contact gil hebard guns @ 1-309-289-2700 and request a product catalog. The bushnell spacemaster zoom is $275.00. The burris landmark zoom is $175.00 & the burris compact is $94.50

btw: I own a redfield spotting scope made in the early 1960's & it is fantastic for range use. It is big, heavy, & looks like crap, but you talk about a great view through the lenses !!!!

Just don't try to go cheap---your sore eyes will tell you if you messed up !!!


----------

